# Toby's "Help 'em up" harness has arrived



## Oaklys Dad

Glad it is working so well. Should make your life much easier.


----------



## Noey

this sounds like a perfect harness for his needs. So he wears this all day?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, that's why I wanted this particular one. It's soft, padded, seems comfortable and you just leave it on him. 




Noey said:


> this sounds like a perfect harness for his needs. So he wears this all day?


----------



## desilu

So glad you were able to find something that works for Toby. I am sure it is a relief for you and for him!


----------



## Bud Man Bell

I bought one for Buddy to help him up the stairs. Wouldn't you know it ...he just needed his nails clipped. But we have it ready if we need it. Good to know it works well.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just googled Help Em Up Harness--it looks like it's a good one and secure. The one our vet sold us for Barkley's cruciate tear didn't fit him that well and the bottom kept on falling off of him (or maybe it was operator error on our part). If we need this type of help with our Toby I'm going to consider this one.


----------



## BeauShel

That is the one we had for Beau and I loved it. It made his life so much better for getting up and down. I am so thankful someone recommended it to me.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad it is working well for Toby.
I might have to get one for Copper. You know Toby can't have something Copper doesn't. He does pretty well most of the time, but I'm afraid I'll hurt him when I do have to pick him up.

Where did you order it from?


----------



## BeauShel

here is the website http://www.helpemup.com/


----------



## coppers-mom

Thanks Carol. I was going to check your threads later and find where you had recommended it. This is so much easier.


----------



## hotel4dogs

And I'm thankful you recommended it to me!



BeauShel said:


> That is the one we had for Beau and I loved it. It made his life so much better for getting up and down. I am so thankful someone recommended it to me.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I see Carol already posted the link.
Teresa, be real careful to measure Copper before you order. I had a hard time getting the back end part small enough to fit Toby, I ordered a medium, and I think Toby is a bit bigger than Copper. But Toby is VERY deep through the chest, and very narrow in the loin. 




coppers-mom said:


> I'm glad it is working well for Toby.
> I might have to get one for Copper. You know Toby can't have something Copper doesn't. He does pretty well most of the time, but I'm afraid I'll hurt him when I do have to pick him up.
> 
> Where did you order it from?


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> I see Carol already posted the link.
> Teresa, be real careful to measure Copper before you order. I had a hard time getting the back end part small enough to fit Toby, I ordered a medium, and I think Toby is a bit bigger than Copper. But Toby is VERY deep through the chest, and very narrow in the loin.


Once again our cosmic twins match. Copper has a huge chest and a narrow little backside. I also think he is a little smaller overall than Toby. I'll be careful measuring for sure.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Looks like an awesome product for dogs that need help. Good to know whats out there for doggies, even if we don't need it now.


----------



## paula bedard

That looks like a wonderful harness. I bet it will make your lives much easier.


----------



## Florabora22

Looks very nice! Wish I had known about this when Carmella was around, it would have helped her out.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Barb, great to hear that the harness is making Toby's life easier. I had recommended it to Carol, having known quite a few dogs with degenerative myelopathy who benefited from this well-made product. It's so nice when a lift can stay on the dog without causing discomfort or chafing. Does Toby mind having it on?


----------



## hotel4dogs

It's AWESOME, I'm so glad you recommended it to Carol and it got passed along to me. Thanks!!!!
Toby doesn't even seem to notice it, let alone mind it. We think it's really rather stylish looking! And how easy it's been to help him up all day today, even when he gets himself into weird positions and awkward places that previously would have been a major project to get him out of. 
It was worth every penny.




Finn's Fan said:


> Barb, great to hear that the harness is making Toby's life easier. I had recommended it to Carol, having known quite a few dogs with degenerative myelopathy who benefited from this well-made product. It's so nice when a lift can stay on the dog without causing discomfort or chafing. Does Toby mind having it on?


----------



## BeauShel

Beau never minded his either from the first time I put it on him. It was like he knew it was to help him. And it didnt rub him, cause hot spots or pinch. My vet also has started giving the website to some of his patients too. The first time he saw it he really looked it over and was really impressed with the quality workmanship and when I told him the price even more impressed.


----------



## maggie1951

hotel4dogs said:


> And it's awesome!
> It took about an hour (and a lot of 4 letter words) to get the straps adjusted, but now that's done and it fits him perfectly. The problem wasn't fitting it, it was figuring out where to tuck the extra straps so they don't flap around.
> It's a very intelligently designed, well made product. Cost about $100 and I can see why. All nicely padded, double stitched, quality work.
> The neat thing about it is that it's designed to stay on him all the time. It doesn't interfere with either peeing or pooping. I can just grab the little handle on the back over his butt and help him up on our tile floors, and I can hang onto it until he gets his legs steady underneath him.
> An unexpected side benefit is that, the way the pad in back fits (which is removable), he places his back legs a bit farther apart than normal, which is giving him added stability walking and standing.
> Also it's totally washable.
> So far, I'm very pleased with it. He seems to be adjusting to it nicely, and isn't bothered by wearing it.


 
That sounded just like me when i was trying to put Charlie's on i had it on backwards at one stage


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

That's a great harness. The one I had for Maggie didn't have the back end help and that would have been beneficial. Give Toby love from me, ok?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

We got Hunter and Trapper each one of those harnesses. It helped so much with Hunter in the end. I am so glad I read about it here in the forum. Makes our life and theirs that much better


----------



## lgnutah

I went to their website just because I wanted to see what they were selling (in case this is ever something I might need in the future)
$100 is a really reasonable price. 
I think I paid about $30 for a Gentle Leader head thing which was really just a couple of thin straps and a few plastic latchy pieces.


----------

